
Verizon’s LTE push is a lesson learned from Apple - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/verizons-lte-push-is-a-lesson-learned-from-apple//
======
lnanek
Amusing that Apple has been avoiding the whole LTE rush themselves. Pundits
claim this is due to it still needing a lot of room in the device and using a
lot of power currently so makes for a worse user experience overall.

I'm not trying to refute or support the article's claim that Verizon picked
LTE, a GSM technology, to move to so as not to miss another iPhone-like
success. Just pointing out the amusing fact that the latest GSM technology
hasn't been picked up by Apple yet.

